# Curing



## LilDad (Jul 20, 2022)

Hey folks!

Coming close to curing!  I’m a doofus and accidentally got 8-gram two way humidity packs.  If I use two or three of those packs in a large mason jar containing an ounce of weed, should that be alright?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 20, 2022)

What RH are the packs rated for? I use Boveda 62’s for long term storage but I think they have changed the way they work since I bought mine years ago. I think they are now 2 way(or maybe they have always been that way and I was not aware of it). The 62’s keep my buds at 62% for years. I just take a bud out when I want to smoke it and it dries out to better smokable RH(if the ambient RH is lower than 62)., like 55-60.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 20, 2022)

When I do Curls I start with about 50lbs and slowly work up to about 90lbs after 2-3 weeks. I stay at 90 if it feels good or sometimes pump it up to 115lbs


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 20, 2022)

Are you talking one handed or two handed?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 20, 2022)

What the hell are you smoking Roster.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> What the **** are you smoking Roster.


Whatever it is I hope he shares. Lol


----------



## boo (Jul 20, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> When I do Curls I start with about 50lbs and slowly work up to about 90lbs after 2-3 weeks. I stay at 90 if it feels good or sometimes pump it up to 115lbs


let's do a side by side comparison roster...


----------



## LilDad (Jul 20, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> What RH are the packs rated for? I use Boveda 62’s for long term storage but I think they have changed the way they work since I bought mine years ago. I think they are now 2 way(or maybe they have always been that way and I was not aware of it). The 62’s keep my buds at 62% for years. I just take a bud out when I want to smoke it and it dries out to better smokable RH(if the ambient RH is lower than 62)., like 55-60.


They are 62’s.  They claim to be good for 1 oz, but just want to make sure.  Thanks!


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 20, 2022)

LilDad said:


> They are 62’s.  They claim to be good for 1 oz, but just want to make sure.  Thanks!




enjoy that harvest!


----------



## gmo (Jul 20, 2022)

@LilDad Never had a need to use them.  I've heard from lots of folks that they impart a taste that is undesirable.  Is there a reason that you're set on using them?  A standard dry/cure/store has always worked just fine for me!


----------



## LilDad (Jul 20, 2022)

gmo said:


> @LilDad Never had a need to use them.  I've heard from lots of folks that they impart a taste that is undesirable.  Is there a reason that you're set on using them?  A standard dry/cure/store has always worked just fine for me!


Truthfully, I’m not set on using them as I’ve never harvested my own marijuana before.  I figured they were $10, and there were enough folks who recommended them on teh interwebs.


----------



## gmo (Jul 20, 2022)

This bud has been curing for 8 months. No idea what the jar RH is, but the bud is absolutely pristine. Perfect joint rolling moistness.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 20, 2022)

Yeah i have never used anything more than drying and curing in jars with burping.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 20, 2022)

gmo said:


> This bud has been curing for 8 months. No idea what the jar RH is, but the bud is absolutely pristine. Perfect joint rolling moistness.
> View attachment 303484


That’s a pretty bud GMO


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 20, 2022)

I use Boveda packs because I don’t smoke enough to use what I grow. I still have some from sometime in 2019. I dry and cure before I put the packs in my mason jars. I cure until the RH is about 60%. I do not get a taste that I would be able to ID as any different from cannabis. As I recall, when I bought my Boveda pack, the literature did not say the were ‘2 way’ as in adding moisture to drier herb or removing RH from moister herb. They may have changed their tech but again, as I recall, the packs contained distilled water and some medium to hold the distilled water. Some packs have dried out and are hard at this point which I assume indicates that the water has been transferred from the pack to the buds. Maybe that is bad. I don’t know. I see there is a new product out there called Grove Bags that are supposed to maintain RH but I have not tried them so I can’t vouch for their effectiveness.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 20, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I use Boveda packs because I don’t smoke enough to use what I grow. I still have some from sometime in 2019. I dry and cure before I put the packs in my mason jars. I cure until the RH is about 60%. I do not get a taste that I would be able to ID as any different from cannabis. As I recall, when I bought my Boveda pack, the literature did not say the were ‘2 way’ as in adding moisture to drier herb or removing RH from moister herb. They may have changed their tech but again, as I recall, the packs contained distilled water and some medium to hold the distilled water. Some packs have dried out and are hard at this point which I assume indicates that the water has been transferred from the pack to the buds. Maybe that is bad. I don’t know. I see there is a new product out there called Grove Bags that are supposed to maintain RH but I have not tried them so I can’t vouch for their effectiveness.


Your dried out packs can be rehydrated


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 20, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Your dried out packs can be rehydrated


I have a bunch vac sealed in a mason jar. Probably not worth rehydrating what has dried out. They use the same tech for guitar storage as well. I have my Taylor 12 string stored with Dadarrio packs. Thing stays in tune for more than a year if I leave the case closed up and don’t play it(which happens a lot- the 12 string is tough on my arthritic fingers)…


----------



## boo (Jul 20, 2022)

I also use boveda 62% packs, found they work great keeping my stored flowers for ages...I ordered the grove bags and will gladly report on how they work once I give them a spin around the block...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 20, 2022)

I used them for my first grow 


LilDad said:


> Truthfully, I’m not set on using them as I’ve never harvested my own marijuana before.  I figured they were $10, and there were enough folks who recommended them on teh interwebs.


 I use a hydro meter in the jar now instead but have some jars from my first grow reading is about the same in both so I think as long as you don’t over dry and cure properly, you don’t need them. Just my opinion tho


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 20, 2022)

boo said:


> I also use boveda 62% packs, found they work great keeping my stored flowers for ages...I ordered the grove bags and will gladly report on how they work once I give them a spin around the block...


The grove bags look interesting boo


----------



## Flower (Jul 20, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> When I do Curls I start with about 50lbs and slowly work up to about 90lbs after 2-3 weeks. I stay at 90 if it feels good or sometimes pump it up to 115lbs


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I used them for my first grow
> 
> I use a hydro meter in the jar now instead but have some jars from my first grow reading is about the same in both so I think as long as you don’t over dry and cure properly, you don’t need them. Just my opinion tho


I think they may be marketing them as something for a foolproof cure if they are ‘2 way’ membranes. I like to cure my bud to under 60% RH then I use the 62’s for long term storage like boo. I had some 2015 bud I smoked led in 2020 and it was still nice, fragrant, mellow and potent. If someone isn’t keeping buds long term(a couple of years-I like to have old buds kinda like wine drinkers like old wines), they aren’t necessary. Bottom line, cure the buds then use the Bovedas in my opinion.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 21, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I have a bunch vac sealed in a mason jar. Probably not worth rehydrating what has dried out. They use the same tech for guitar storage as well. I have my Taylor 12 string stored with Dadarrio packs. Thing stays in tune for more than a year if I leave the case closed up and don’t play it(which happens a lot- the 12 string is tough on my arthritic fingers)…


I too thought boveda packs dried to paper thin
I put them in a zip loc along with a bowl of distilled water for a day 24hrs
they absorbed the needed H2O to rehydrate them back to working paks again.
Use a gal zippy bag and a small bowl of water 4oz and place paks around the dish.
Do not get them wet, Little wet just dry with paper towel.
Many ways on youtube to do it too.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I used them for my first grow
> 
> I use a hydro meter in the jar now instead but have some jars from my first grow reading is about the same in both so I think as long as you don’t over dry and cure properly, you don’t need them. Just my opinion tho


Just do not be dipping into jar and exposing the weed to air and I agree.
I open mine to smell and test the herb from time to time , that is when the paks come in handy


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 21, 2022)

I have 7 yr old weed in a jar with 62 paks
Still moist as the day it was put down. Jars never opened at all until use.
Found I made some great sleepy time weed with natural break down past 3 yrs mark.
The weed starts to decarb on it on after 3 yrs. and breaks down into more CBD levels too


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 21, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I have 7 yr old weed in a jar with 62 paks
> Still moist as the day it was put down. Jars never opened at all until use.
> Found I made some great sleepy time weed with natural break down past 3 yrs mark.
> The weed starts to decarb on it on after 3 yrs. and breaks down into more CBD levels too


I have notice that too. The older buds are more relaxing but also more analgesic(if that is the correct term). I think the THC degrades into CBN. I am not sure what the CBD degrades to. My hips and hand were KILLING me (my thumb knuckles were all swollen and the joints were cracking when I bent them)the other night and I ripped a single bong hit of my 2019 Mimosa. Within seconds my hips and hands didn’t hurt. The swelling in my thumbs went down in a few minutes. No snapping in the thumb knuckles. The ‘experts’ that say cannabis isn’t effective at treating any ailments are just shills for big pharma. Now I need to go research what CBD degrades into…


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 21, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I have 7 yr old weed in a jar with 62 paks
> Still moist as the day it was put down. Jars never opened at all until use.
> Found I made some great sleepy time weed with natural break down past 3 yrs mark.
> The weed starts to decarb on it on after 3 yrs. and breaks down into more CBD levels too




7 years!

that is amazing

what strandivar is it?


----------



## smaccio (Aug 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> The grove bags look interesting boo


I'm using Grove bags on two autos I just harvested and they have been really easy. Hang for a week (dark shed, 60% humidity, 60-65 degrees, circulating air), cut the buds off the stems and put 'em in grocery bags with the little hygrometer. When the humidity is in the mid-60s (after a day or two), I moved them into Grove bags with the hygrometer, and they've been right in the 62-64% range going on 2-3 weeks now.


----------

